# Beam cross-sectional analyses of lights



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Here are some beam cross-sectional analyses of various lights.
Images made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging.

**** DISCAIMER ****
The intensity values shown on these charts are software-generated, and will probably not equal intensity values recorded by my light meter.

Let's start with this one...







Beam cross-sectional analysis (white LED) of the White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/whreuv.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (red LEDs) of the White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/whreuv.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the Fenix P1D CE Flashlight
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/p1d-ce.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the FLT-3001-1LW Luxeon LED FlashLED® Flashlight
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/flt3001.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/fl12rx.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (white LED) of the Safe Light Super Bright Flashlight
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/slsb.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the Extreme Light
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/extlight.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the Flip Light
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fliplite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (white LED) of the SureFire K2 Kroma
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/k2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (royal blue LED) of the Arc LS Flashlight
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/arcls.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the HDS EDC Ultimate 60	
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/second/hds60.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the QUADLITE	
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/quadlite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the EN-plated McLux Flashlight	
http://rememberedrats.home.att.net/mclux.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the Yugoth Blaster Flashlight	
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/skunk1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the SureFire U2 Digital Ultra
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/u2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (red LED) of the LRI Proton
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/proton.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (white LEDs) of the LRI Proton
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/proton.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 2, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the Flashlight/Siren/Radio.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/flsira.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a Yellow DPSS Laser Module, with collimating lens removed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of an Orb 3W Luxeon Torch.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello Craig,

It good to see that thing up and running again. Very informative.

Tom


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of an Orb Raw 3W Luxeon Torch.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Craig,
> 
> It good to see that thing up and running again. Very informative.
> 
> Tom


That "thing"?
O, you must mean the $10,000.00 beam profile analyser that was loaned to me by Radiant Imaging in late-2001. 
Yes, I'm very glad it is up & running again too!!! :thumbsup:

It depends on the lab computer, which, until recently, had been offline since late-September 2004. Not long ago, I purchased a switch that allows that computer to share a monitor, mouse, and keyboard with my Dell Dimension 4500 - which is the only reason it's working now. 

Thankfully, the beam profile analyser made the move with me to Sacramento - I actually physically made absolutely, positively, 100% certain it was loaded onto the moving van so I'd have it at my disposal when I was able to use it again - which you see, occurred not that long ago. :twothumbs:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a 7mm LED 7xLED Flashlight.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of an eternaLight Derringer (white LEDs).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of an eternaLight Derringer (red LED).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a SureFire L5 Flashlight.
http://toyletbowlbbs.home.att.net/l5.htm


----------



## greenlight (Mar 4, 2007)

nice new toy!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

greenlight said:


> nice new toy!


Thank you :thanks:, but it's not actually "new" - I've had it since late-2001. :thumbsup:
The computer needed to interface with it has been unavailable since late-September 2004, so I guess it could indeed be considered "new". As they say, "everything old is new again". 
Did I just confuse the {_alternate term for hades_} out of everybody here?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Flashlight.
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/arcfin.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the ViewPoint Flashpoint Bicycle Taillight.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/viewpoin.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the TerraLUX TLE-10 MicroStarI
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/terralu2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of the Mellert MasterLED X4
http://insulatorz.home.att.net/mell01.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis; new-style SureFire KL3 bezel.
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/kl3.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a Fenix L2T flashlight.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fenixl2t.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a modified Brinkmann Rebel (white LED).
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/modrebel.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a modified Brinkmann Rebel (red LED).
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/modrebel.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of an LDP LED flashlight.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/ldp1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a 10 Watt Luxeon Flashlight.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/10wlux.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis of a LEDBeam 3xC 3W Luxeon Flashlight.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/ledbeam.htm


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for these - they are great!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

You're more than welcome!!! :twothumbs:






Beam cross-sectional analysis of a LumaRay FL6-2006 Flashlight.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fl6-2006.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analysis (all white LEDs on) of a Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/endu.htm


----------



## greenLED (Mar 5, 2007)

:twothumbs Thank you for sharing all these data!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*CentraL.E.D. Work Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Gladius*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Division 2 Responder*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight*










Tip-off beam diffuser lifted away.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight*










Tip-off beam diffuser in place.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Vortex KC1 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Pelican Sabrelight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

*Elektrolumens XM-3 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2007)

*SureFire 10X Dominator*









(High mode)





(Low mode)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2007)

*The Illuminator Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2007)

*Fire~Fly Flashlight*


----------



## greenLED (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, Craig, can you download those data points into Excel. It'd be really nice to be able to place a couple of different lights on the same graph for comparison. Kinda hard to do from screenshots.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2007)

I just examined my ProMetric software, and saw no option to save files in .XLS format.
I don't have Excel anyway, so even if the ProMetric software saved in that format, it would have to be up to somebody else to handle them.


----------



## doc_felixander (Mar 7, 2007)

the software seems to mix up the decimals in the min/max/average values. 
60.00 and 60.000 would both be displayed as 60.0.......no one seems to have noticed so far, what's going on?

openoffice handles lots of file types, can you save as .csv or .txt, for example? if it's formatted, no matter how, it can be done. 

cheers, great work!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2007)

doc_felixander said:


> the software seems to mix up the decimals in the min/max/average values.
> 60.00 and 60.000 would both be displayed as 60.0.......no one seems to have noticed so far, what's going on?


I don't see what your point is..."60.000", "60.00", and "60.0" are the same thing. :cornfused:




doc_felixander said:


> openoffice handles lots of file types, can you save as .csv or .txt, for example? if it's formatted, no matter how, it can be done.
> 
> cheers, great work!


I examined the software, and I don't see an option to save in any common format. 
Making screen dumps appears to be the most logical way to obtain the beam cross-sectional anayses.


----------



## soffiler (Mar 7, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I don't see what your point is..."60.000", "60.00", and "60.0" are the same thing...


 
It's not my point, but I'll toss in a comment: 

They are not the same thing. If you report "60.000" correctly, you are saying that your equipment is capable of discerning between the value 60.000 and 60.001, for example. If your equipment isn't that precise, then you should only report what it CAN do.


----------



## doc_felixander (Mar 7, 2007)

uh...for instance, compare the Peli Sabrelite and the Gladius, looks like they have a similar beam pattern. The Peli's readings are WAY higher on these charts, although it should be vice versa, (and it IS in your original reviews). I admit that it's not necessarily that factor-10-thing, but the charts have the different scales in this case, which might have something to do with it.

what contributes even more to my confusion: on quickbeam's site, throw is roughly equal, and the Gladius has about twice the Peli's overall output.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2007)

The intensity values are completely software-generated, and do not always match the intensity values taken with my light meter.

Maybe I'll add a disclaimer to the opening post of this thread.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2007)

*Tektite LS4 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2007)

*S&W Galaxy (2) Flashlight*


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 7, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The intensity values are completely software-generated, and do not always match the intensity values taken with my light meter.
> 
> Maybe I'll add a disclaimer to the opening post of this thread.


 
These graphs are certainly useful for showing the spread/ throw pattern of lights. I've come to appreciate lights that have good spill and the pictures and graphs make it easy to see which ones will suit my needs. 

I noticed some discrepancy between what the reviewers said about the output and these min & max numbers also. I wonder if the software-generated values are very frequency dependant, i.e. they read the output of a light in a narrow freqency range - hence the numbers not matching what the lightmeter or lightbox reads. 
Just a guess.

Thanks again for the great work.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*SureFire KL2 Bezel*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*SureFire KL1 Bezel (New-style)*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*CMG Reactor*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*Peak LED Solutions CPF Edition*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*Streamlight TL-2 LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*LEDCORP Belt Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*SureFire A2 Aviator*









Incandescent bulb





LEDs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2007)

*SureFire KL3 Bezel*









Old-style bezel


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2007)

*Aurora 1.5W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2007)

*8 Watt Luxeon LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2007)

*Eddie Bauer 6xLED Shop Light*


----------



## atm (Mar 10, 2007)

These are awesome, thanks Craig!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2007)

*Indium Rechargeable Torch*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2007)

*LumaRay FL12RX Fog*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2007)

*LumaRay FL6 Fog*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 12, 2007)

*NLS*


----------



## roadie (Mar 12, 2007)

:goodjob: thanks for the info, 

I am dazzled :bow: ..... with so much data to swallow ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2007)

*SureFire G2 CPF-50*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2007)

*LEDXTREME LX5 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2007)

*UK eLED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2007)

*Pelican 2390 M6 HA-III Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2007)

*Luma-Fiying 1xAA Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

*128xLED 3xD Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

*LumaRay FL12 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

*SureFire L6 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

*Streamlight TL-3 LS Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

*Gerber Carnivore*









(LEDs)





(Incandescent)


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2007)

This is great information. Do you have any chart of the lights by name and beam degrees? It would be great to be able to look these up quickly.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't have any of these charts organised by name; I just do these as I pull lights out of boxes - it's a fairly random, somewhat disorganised process.
Sorry I do not have any of these charts in any type of order. :/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 14, 2007)

*Dorcy Swivel Head/Clip Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

*Arc 4+ Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

*Fenix E1 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

*Fenix Civictor Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

*Energizer LED Essentials Headlamp*









(White LEDs)





(Red LED)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

*Arc LS High-Dome Premium Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 15, 2007)

*Arc LS Premium w/Fraen Optic Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

*AL-91AA 1xLED 1xAA Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

*Mini Maglite 3W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

*Prototype Arc LS Flashlight*










****IMPORTANT!!!****
The beam is irregular; the apparent misalignment does not really exist.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

*Fenix L1T Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

*HuntLight FT-01XSE Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2007)

*10xLED 2xAA Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2007)

*Turbo Mate Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2007)

*Stanley Maxlife 369 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2007)

*Lumos LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2007)

*Mini Carabiner Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2007)

*3 Cell Mag Lite*









Narrow beam.





Wide beam.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2007)

*V2 3W TL Tactical Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2007)

*Vortex TR3 Luxeon LED Rechargeable Flashlight*


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 22, 2007)

My, that graph for the Mag 3 cell wide angle [ w donut hole] really looks strange compared to the others!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, that "doughnut hole" configuration really does look ***** on the beam cross-sectional analysis (when compared with other flashlight), doesn't it? :green:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, not even symetrical...


----------



## greenlight (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm still waiting to see inova x1v.1.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2007)

*Night Scope*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2007)

*Light Cannon 100 HID*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2007)

*Mini Carabiner Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2007)

*LionCub Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2007)

*SureFire E1e Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2007)

*Rhino Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2007)

*Elektrolumens Elektro-Blaster Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2007)

*SureFure L2 Digital LumaMax*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2007)

*SureFire E2D Executive Defender Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2007)

*SureFire L1 Digital LumaMax*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2007)

*Teknolight w/Trasers*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2007)

*Huntlight FT-A2 Flashlight*










It's 0534 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2007)

*Fenix E0 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 1, 2007)

*Arc-AAA-Premium Flashlight (New version)*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 2, 2007)

*Pelican Nemo 8C*










It's 0558 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2007)

*Inova T4 Rechargeable LED Flashlight*










It's 0601 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2007)

*Pelican M8 LED Flashlight*










The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2007)

*Coleman WideBeam Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2007)

*Power On Board HID Spotlight*










Even with the iris closed all the way and the ND filter in place, this spotlight was still slightly too
bright for this instrument; that's why the top of the curve on this chart has a flattened segment.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2007)

*HuntLight FT-03XJA2 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2007)

*Blu-ray Violet-Emitting Laser Module*










As you can plainly see, the ProMetric does not do very well when it comes to beam-profiling (performing beam cross-sectional analyses of) lasers. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2007)

*Fenix P2D CE Flashlight*










The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2007)

*Garrity Power Lite*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2007)

*LED Clip-On Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2007)

*Microclip LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2007)

*Electric Torch*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2007)

*Fenix P3D CE Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2007)

*BoGo Light Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2007)

*Fenix L1D CE Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

*Task Force 1W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

*Task Force 6-LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

*White LED/Laser Module Torch*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

*Costco 1W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2007)

*8xLED Laser Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2007)

*Lumistar LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0555 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2007)

*White/UV LED/Laser Torch (2)*









White LEDs only; the instrument is not sufficiently sensitive to near-UV radiation to furnish an analysis of them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2007)

*32xLED Lantern*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0612 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2007)

Beam cross-sectional analyses (and battery discharge analyses for that matter) are on temporary hold; my sister has not paid the cable bill since April, and the cable modem is offline as a result. The computer that hosts the Prometric beam profile analyser does not have a modem, and I do not have any 3.5" floppy diskettes to transfer them to a computer that does have a modem.

It is *NOT* known how long the cable will be out. :shakehead


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 6, 2007)

*Lightwave Infiniton C1 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2007)

*Palm Blaze (1) Luxeon K2 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2007)

*Palm Blaze (2) Luxeon K2 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2007)

*Mini-Mag LED (3xAA Cells)*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2007)

*Mini-Mag LED (3xAA Cells)*










Same as above; only wide focus was used to show that dreadful "doughnut hole".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2007)

*Task Force 9-LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0642 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2007)

*SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2)*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0542 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2007)

*SureFire E1L Outdoorsman*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0545 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

*SureFire E2L Outdoorsman*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0504 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 28, 2007)

*Task Force 3W Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0518 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

*LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch
*









(White LEDs)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

*LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch
*









(Red LED)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 11, 2007)

*Husky Heavy-Duty 12xLED Flashlight
*










And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed! 
(The holographic salesman on the TNG episode "Arsenal of Freedom" says this)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 12, 2007)

*Hyperion Digital Light CE-R*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0631 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2007)

*River Rock 2xC 1.5W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2007)

*Rechargeable Work Light*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0653 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2007)

*River Rock 2xAA 3W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 16, 2007)

*Husky 3xAAA 12xLED Flashlight (2)*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0555 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2007)

*River Rock 1xAA 1W LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0616 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 18, 2007)

*Husky Heavy-Duty 3W LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0715 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## VidPro (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks Soooo much for putting the pictures in.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2007)

It was suggested by another CPFer that I add the product photographs above the charts; I'm very pleased to learn that this style of posting format pleases you!!!  :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2007)

*Energizer LED Flashlight*









(Wide beam focus)

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0605 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2007)

*Energizer LED Flashlight*









(Narrow beam focus)

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2007)

*Rigel Yellow DPSS Laser Pointer*










Lens cap from mu Wicked Lasers Pulsar laser was used.

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2007)

*238xLED 3xD Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2007)

*3X Galaxy Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0728 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2007)

*Pro III Tac-Fire Headlamp*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0651 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2007)

*Norlite 19xLED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0534 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 23, 2007)

*Flex Stand Hands-Free LED Light*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0549 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2007)

*Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Xtreme Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0649 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 30, 2007)

*2-in-1 Laser/8 LED Light*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0647 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2007)

*Inova X03 Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0000 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## VidPro (Oct 12, 2007)

you musta got back online again 

this is really interesting, lots of the stuff my assumptions match with your more professional analisis , like the multi 5mm stuff, but then lots of stuff i never would have imagined was that "wide" or that "Spotty" . i am really glad your making these referance items like this :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the equipment back online in early-March of this year after being offline since late-September 2004.
And yes, I had to learn how to operate it all over again because there had been such a long lapse; but it's like riding a bicycle...you'll learn a lot more quickly the second time around. 

I'm very pleased to learn that you find my beam cross-sectional analyses to be of value to you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2007)

*Fighter Tiny Stainless Steel Cree 2-Mode LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0414 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2007)

*Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750*









(Narrow beam)

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0435 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2007)

*Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750*









(Wide beam)

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0436 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2007)

*Power Failure Light*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0547 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2007)

*Arc AAA-P DS Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2007)

*Dorcy Spyder Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0547 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2007)

*9x10mm LED 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2007)

*JDR High-Power 3W LED Light Bulb*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0648 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2007)

*AdvancedMart NIR LED Mag-Lite Retrofit*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0616 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2007)

*Gatlight v3*











Rise and shine CPF! It's 0721 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2007)

*Titanium EOS White Sapphire Prototype*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0521 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2007)

*Pivot Lantern*










And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

*Turbo QUADLITE*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0444 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2007)

*Super Bright 20xLED Pivot Lantern*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0644 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kronus 1MCP Rechargeable Spotlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0641 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2008)

*Shake Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0412 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## VidPro (Jan 11, 2008)

the last few links are busted.
here is what the last one points to

http://[url=http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/twelfth/dynamo2.htm
just a tiny bit off.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 11, 2008)

*Arc AA Turquoise Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0739 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 12, 2008)

*Brinkmann Rebel Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0659 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 13, 2008)

*Energizer Arc White*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hawkeye LED Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0545 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2008)

*Princeton Tec Impact II Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0447 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 18, 2008)

*Nightwalker Flashlight (Ultra Oval)*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0605 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2008)

*GreatLite 9xLED Flashlights*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0725 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2008)

****CLONE*** SureFire U2*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0627 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2008)

*Nuwai X-1 1W LED Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2008)

*Trek 30 Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0659 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2008)

*Trek 200 Flashlight*









Narrow beam.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0750 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2008)

*Trek 200 Flashlight*









Wide beam.

{_female computer voice_} 0750 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2008)

*Arc AAA Standard Flashlight*










This is of the blue-green Arc-AAA flashlights (the one that was sent to me by a website fan on 07-23-06).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2008)

*TerraLUX MiniStar2 Extreme Module*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0605 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 30, 2008)

*Night Vision Survelliance Scope*










{_female computer voice_} 0614 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 31, 2008)

*Tektite Trek 1900 Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0717 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2008)

*Nightwalker Flashlight (Ultra Oval)*









This is of the wide-angle (bottom) LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0629 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mini Mag 2xAA Flashlight*









(Narrow beam)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0546 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mini Mag 2xAA Flashlight*









(Wide beam)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0547 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2008)

*Inova T2 Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2008)

*Streamlight Twintask Flashlight*









Incandescent

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0742 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2008)

*Streamlight Twintask Flashlight*









LEDs

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0744 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2008)

*Starlite 213R Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0747 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2008)

*AccuLux Rechargeable Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2008)

*Inova X1 Flashlight*










{_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*









This is the pink LED module.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*









This is the warm white LED module.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0702 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2008)

*Suncke Light 20Kmcd LED Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0704 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2008)

*McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel*










{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0705 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

*365nm High-Powered LED Retrofit*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

*Inova X5 Flashlight (blue LEDs)*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight*










Just because a product earned that prestigious {_cough, sputter, sound of a wall-mounted porcelain urinator flushing_} "Zero Stars - Whip Out your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Commode and Uranate On It!" rating does not mean that it does not deserve having a beam cross-sectional analysis performed on it. 

{_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*










This is the red LED module.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

*Special Forces 21xLED Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0420 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2008)

*Tektite Expedition Star Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0421 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 7, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*









This is the cool white LED module.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 7, 2008)

*Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0423 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 7, 2008)

*9 Volt LED Torch Kit*










{_female computer voice_} 0425 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*3-in-1 Multifunctional Torch*









(Wide beam)

{_female computer voice_} 0407 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(White LEDs)

{_female computer voice_} 0409 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(Red LED)

{_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(Green LED)

{_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(Blue LED)

{_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(All LEDs)

{_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*









This is the pink/NUV LED module.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2008)

*3-in-1 Multifunctional Torch*









(Narrow beam)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*Value Tool Set with "Flushlight"*










Just because it rated rather poorly doesn't mean that it does not deserve beam cross-sectional analysis. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0356 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*









This is the pink/white/NUV LED module; all 5mm LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0357 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(White LEDs)

{_female computer voice_} 0358 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(Red LED)

{_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(Green LED)

{_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*









(Blue LED)

{_female computer voice_} 0400 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 9, 2008)

*Coast 4-Color Recon Flashlight*










(All LEDs)

{_female computer voice_} 0402 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

*American Technical Service LED Modules*









This is the pink/white/NUV LED module; all 5mm LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0538 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

*WahWang Kit for Mini Mag*









(Narrow beam)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0540 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

*WahWang Kit for Mini Mag*









(Wide beam)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0542 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

*AquaPro5 "AquariumBar™"*










Performing beam cross-sectional analysis of the AquariumBar™ really wasn't necessary considering how the aquarium light is intended to be used, but since I have the $9,000.00 ProMetric instrument at my disposal, I figured "why not". 

{_female computer voice_} 0542 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

*LED Trouble Light*










{_female computer voice_} 0544 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2008)

The beam cross-sectional analyser has failed.  :shakehead 
I'll be posting beam cross-sectional analyses through 02-16-08 - these are products I've performed these analyses on over the last several days, then it looks like that'll be pretty much it...unless the hardware spontaneously begins functioning again.

*Edit 02-10-08*: The instrument has mysteriously begun to function again. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2008)

*Super Tiger (1) 9xLED Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0543 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bil-Lite S.U.L.*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0607 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2008)

*Polarion Helios PF40 HID Searchlight*










Even with the ProMetric's iris closed as far as it can go, it still overloaded
the instrument; as evidenced by that flat area at the top of the chart.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0609 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2008)

*28xIR LED Flashlight*










{_female computer voice_} 0526 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2008)

*Dorcy LS Flashlight*










{_female computer voice_} 0528 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2008)

*Peak Pacific Flashlight*










{_female computer voice_} 0458 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2008)

*Mossberg® 12xLED Flashlight*










{_female computer voice_} 0500 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2008)

*Brinkmann 1W LED Headlamp*










{_female computer voice_} 0521 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2008)

*Greenlite 3-n-1 Power Failure Light*










{_female computer voice_} 0522 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2008)

*Princeton Tec Scout Headlamp*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0602 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sentina Power Failure Light / Nightlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0629 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2008)

*Unknown-type 1W Luxeon Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gerber Recon Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0544 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arc AA Flashlight*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0547 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2008)

*Cliplight 'Vector 4' NUV Inspection Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2008)

*Belt Light*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2008)

*Peak 3xLED 2xN Brass Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0524 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2008)

*Tektite Splash-Lite LS*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0515 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2008)

*14xLED Table Lamp*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0533 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2008)

*Batonlite*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0533 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2008)

*BuiltWell 2xD Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2008)

*Rainbow In My Room*









Attempted Barbecue...er...uh..._Attempted beam cross-sectional analysis_.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0638 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rigel Skylite Mini*









White LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0427 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2008)

*Rigel Skylite Mini*









Red LEDs.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0428 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 25, 2008)

*Novigear SL2 Luxeon Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} Input overload!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2008)

*Power Pod*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0631 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 27, 2008)

*FL-04 Pocket Fllashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0437 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 29, 2008)

*JTSpotlight for 12 Volts*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0632 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2008)

*Compact 1W LED Flashlight with Clip*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0608 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2008)

*Guardian Angel*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0600 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2008)

*SerpentLight*









(Blue LED)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0556 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2008)

*SerpentLight*









(White LED)

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0556 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2008)

*41xNUV LED "Flashlight"*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0657 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 9, 2008)

Removed by request of manufacturer


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2008)

*Clip N Lite*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0411 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2008)

*Blu-ray Violet Laser Module (2)*









With collimating assembly removed - this is just the laser diode in its feral state.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0000 hours. Regeneration cycle complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

*SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0454 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 16, 2008)

*Peak LED Solutions 1xAA 5xLED Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0455 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2008)

*eternaLight RAVE'N*










The eternaLight RAVE'N has a green LED in it, so happy St. Patrick's Day all!!! 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0433 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2008)

*Luxeon V LED Torch*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0434 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2008)

*Garrity LED Life Lite*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0550 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2008)

*Tri-Star Blazer*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0553 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2008)

*TNC Hyper Lux V*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0548 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2008)

*UltraFire C3 Expandable Flashlight*















{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0549 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2008)

*Princeton Tec Surge*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0601 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2008)

*200mW Red Laser Module*









Collimating assembly was unscrewed & removed to perform this analysis.
And no, I did not throw it to the floor and stomp on it. 

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0602 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2008)

*Light Biscuit*









Distance to target was greater than usual (~5 feet instead of ~3 feet), as the power cord would not reach the tripod I use as a light "firing point".

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0526 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 22, 2008)

*Trek 4000 EX40*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0633 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 23, 2008)

*Vector 2-Way Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0711 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2008)

* Lumapower D-Mini Digital SE Flashlight*










The beam cross-sectional analyser was set up for this analysis only; the next product I'm expecting will not require this test.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0644 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2008)

*Motion-Sensing Spotlight*










Again, the beam cross-sectional analyser was set up for this analysis only; the instrument is not readily available due to an upcoming move.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2008)

*Ultrafire WF-502B 3W Cree Flashlight*










My beam cross-sectional analyser is once again set up and functional.
I do have to set the instrument itself up every time I need to perform an analysis, but absolute accuracy in positioning it is not critical here; so long as I get within an inch or two every time is plenty good enough here. :thumbsup:

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0535 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2008)

*Energizer "Easy to Find" Flashlight*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0536 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Disco Light*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0355 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2008)

*Eternaleds 10W LED Light Bulb*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0456 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2008)

*LumiStick Undercabinet LED Light Strip*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0436 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2008)

*Eternaleds HP-3 Flood Bulb*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0538 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2008)

*Leatherman Serac S3 Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0412 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2008)

*Leatherman Serac S2 Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0359 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 19, 2008)

*Leatherman Serac S1 Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0352 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2008)

*Arc AAA-P GS Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0450 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2008)

*Fright Light*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0501 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2008)

Double-post...oops!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 6, 2008)

*Smith & Wesson 5W Rebel LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0425 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 7, 2008)

*Smith & Wesson 4 in 1 Galaxy LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0425 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2008)

*Smith & Wesson 6xLED Personal LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0414 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2008)

*3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight*




(incandescent)






Rise and shine CPF! It's 0410 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2008)

*3 in 1 LED / Incandescent / CCFT Flashlight*









(LEDs)

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0000 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2008)

*Arc6 Flashlight*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2008)

*iTP Superior Flashlight (Smooth Reflector)*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0350 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spider Fire Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0420 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2008)

*P60 Drop-In Lamp*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0422 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2008)

*iTP Superior Flashlight ("Orange Peel" Reflector)*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0423 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2008)

*Garrity Glo Lite*











Rise and shine CPF! It's 0342 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2008)

*Inova Bolt LED Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0318 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2008)

*Tesco Linesman Light*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0405 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2008)

*PulseTV 8xLED 1xLaser Flashlight*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0423 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # G-535-520 LED*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0421 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 14, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # B-485-520 LED*










Rise and shine CPF! It's 0422 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # YG-574-520 LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0427 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # B-475-513/C LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0429 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-544 Yellow LED*




Light is less orangish than as depicted in this photograph.






{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # R-660-520/C Red LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-530 Warm White LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0322 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # B-485-330 Turquoise Blue LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0324 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # 515-530/C Turquoise LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0300 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # 505-513/C Turquoise-Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0301 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # 490-515 Turquoise LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0305 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # B-430-515 Blue LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0328 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # G-535-330 Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0329 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # V-400-520 Violet LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0330 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # W-530 White LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0404 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # RH-630-330 Red LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0405 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # O-620-530/B Orange LED*











{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0406 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # RH-630-550 Red LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0357 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-515/C Blue-Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0358 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # B-470-530/B Blue LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-330 Warm White LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 23, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-330/C Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0420 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-53-/C Blue-Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0304 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-550 Yellow LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0418 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # WW-550 Warm White LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0359 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # W-330 White LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0401 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # B-470-330 Blue LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0414 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-530/D Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0415 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # BG-505-330/B Blue-Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 27, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # YH-590-530 Yellow LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0417 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 28, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # G-525-515/C Green LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0419 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # W-530WD White LED*










{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0412 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2008)

*Power Light Systems GmbH # W-550 White LED*










**** VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
This will be the last beam cross-sectional analysis that I perform and then post on this BBS until no sooner than early-January 2009; as the instrument and its host computer have been deactivated, removed from service, and packed away for our move to Federal Way WA. USA due to occur right around New Year's Eve 2008.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0416 hours. Warning!!! Regeneration cycle incomplete!!!


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 21, 2009)

Continued


----------

